# Heeeeeeeeelp, I'm a newbie, who has type 2



## pinky72 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Newly diagnosed,type 2*

Hye, everyone

I was told yesterday, i do have type 2 .


----------



## pinky72 (Sep 4, 2010)

I had two bloods tests done, as i have not been well for a few months now.. an they both came back, with high whatever ? it is in them.

So i had the below tests done

I had the fasting 12hrs blood test, then that soooooooooo yummy Polycal. the bloods done two hrs later. 

My result was 12? whatever that means.

My gp siad i'll be doing the diet thing for three months. then will have repeat the above test. Go from there. I have to wait for all the diet an info stuff to come via the postie man, as she could not find any at the surgery..

So erm does that mean i'll be diabetic forever.. Will i have to do my blood sugars?


----------



## Copepod (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello & welcome Pinky. 
Have a look a some other threads in Newbie section - there's a sticky for newly diagnosed people at the top. 
Others will fill you in with your other queries.


----------



## cherrypie (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi pinky and welcome.
As to your queries,
Yes you will be a diabetic forever.Testing is necessary to see what your response to foods are, it is an individual response so you have to work out what is right for you.
If you combine a sensible diet that suits you and test then you will still be a diabetic, a well controlled one.
Read all the newbie section and come back with any questions you may have.  We were all new once and it takes a while to get your head around what you need to do as regards management.


----------



## Steff (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi and welcome


----------



## cazscot (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## am64 (Sep 4, 2010)

hi welcome to the forum have a good look round and then ask away ..no questions are silly here x


----------



## SweetGuy (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome to board.

I am bit surprised though that they haven't started you in meds straight away if your fasting BG is 12.  From that level it is pretty unlikely you would be able to get satisfactory control (ie Fasting BG around 7 or less) with diet alone.

I started from a similar position over 3 years ago and went straight on to metformin and now have to take sitagliptin as well to keep it at a  barely satisfactory level.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2010)

SweetGuy said:


> ...I am bit surprised though that they haven't started you in meds straight away if your fasting BG is 12.  From that level it is pretty unlikely you would be able to get satisfactory control (ie Fasting BG around 7 or less) with diet alone.
> 
> I started from a similar position over 3 years ago and went straight on to metformin and now have to take sitagliptin as well to keep it at a  barely satisfactory level.



Hi Pinky, welcome to the forum  You've come to the right place for lots of help and support as you learn to manage your diabetes. As suggested, take a look at the links in the 'sticky' thread at the top of this section for some recommended reading. No questions is 'silly', so ask away and we'll try our best to help!

Sweetguy, I think from what pinky says the 12 was after a glucose tolerance test, in which case it is just above the 11 needed for a firm diagnosis, hence no meds just yet.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Pinky
Welcome to the forum. I found the book Diabetes 2 the first year very useful, but the best learning tool is to ask away on here.


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi pinky,

Yes - unfortunately - you will be diabetic forever. Sorry to say!

I recommend that you cut back on the starchy carbohydrate that you eat - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta, rice, pizza etc. That usually leads to a big reduction in blood glucose levels - and quickly too.

Good luck and best wishes - John


----------



## KateR (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I'm still new here but I have learned a lot in the last few days I have been visiting. Don't get despondent. You'll get there!


----------



## pinky72 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you, so much for the welcome, an for helping me with my questions.


----------

